# Puppy/dog training books or flash cards



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,
Could anyone recommend either a book or box of flash cards that that have simple guidance on teaching a puppy commands with picture guidance. Something simple so my children can use them and not get confused.

Thanks
Paul

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

